# Bear Camp Lake, Irwin County



## Bust-A-Hawg (Aug 27, 2010)

In the 70's-80's as a child/teen my dad and I used to fish at Bear Camp Lake just outside of Irwinton.  It used to be open to the public and was loaded with huge bluegill, good eating size catfish and bass up to the 8-12 lb range and plenty of 2-3 pounders.  I haven't been down there in over 20 years.  I heard rumor that the original owner passed away and the remaining family/siblings are fighting over it.  Does anyone know if this lake is still open?


----------



## Hut2 (Aug 27, 2010)

I think Irwin Co. & Irwinton are different places. I was raised near Irwin Co & I've never heard of it. Now, Irwin Co & Irwinville go together but, still haven't heard of it.


----------



## KDarsey (Aug 27, 2010)

I know the place you are talking about. We used to go there too, people used to catch some monster fish out of that place, I think it was off Hiway 441 but I am not sure. I have wondered about it too.
  You are right, it is in Irwinton. But then I don't know nuttin'..........................


http://www.mytravelguide.com/attrac...d_States_Georgia_Irwinton_Lake_Bear_Camp.html


----------



## Bust-A-Hawg (Aug 27, 2010)

My bad, the City of Irwinton is in Wilkinson County.  I was thinking about Ocilla, GA  which is in Irwin County.  The lake I'm talking about is/was somewhere off Hwy 441 between Irwinton and Dublin, GA.


----------



## Gunny146 (Aug 27, 2010)

It was a family owned place and they closed it down several years ago. It was just outside Irwinton on 441.


----------



## Bust-A-Hawg (Aug 28, 2010)

I hate to hear that.  It's been problaby over 20 years since I was there last.  Used to be some good fishing there. I have some good childhood memories of fishing with my dad there.   I was hoping to take my dad and son back there to create some memories for my son to cherish later on and for a little nostalgia for me.  

Come to think of it, that would make a good PFA lake if the State of GA were not half broke and the remaining family would sell the place .


----------



## Old Dead River (Apr 5, 2011)

fished it today for the first time. was extremely windy but we landed 12, 11 of which were legal

beautiful pond but they've upped the rate to $10 per person if you're using a boat. Now I can see paying $5 to fish and $5 extra to load a vessel but two people paying $20 to fish is just a bit outrageous. With as many free places as I have to fish I won't be making this a frequent destination. Unless they start letting patrons pan for gold of course.


----------



## Bust-A-Hawg (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks for the info ODR.  I hadn't heard it had reopened.  $10 per person is a bit excessive but if the fishing is good...it could be worth it.


----------



## Reminex (Apr 6, 2011)

I fished it alot 10 years ago, bass fishing was not that good, although I did love the scenery and the guy who ran it was a real nice man.  I think a group of investors bought it from the family and tried to take it back to the glory days, it was closed to the public for a while.I wouldn't fork out 20 bucks when I could go to Lucas or Varner for $10!
And there are tons of kaolin ponds in that county people can fish for free with a permit.


----------



## Old Dead River (Apr 6, 2011)

Reminex said:


> I fished it alot 10 years ago, bass fishing was not that good, although I did love the scenery and the guy who ran it was a real nice man.  I think a group of investors bought it from the family and tried to take it back to the glory days, it was closed to the public for a while.I wouldn't fork out 20 bucks when I could go to Lucas or Varner for $10!
> And there are tons of kaolin ponds in that county people can fish for free with a permit.



I won't be going back, same reason i won't fish stuckeys anymore


----------



## Old Dead River (Apr 6, 2011)

oh and the guy that's running it is part of the family. a son of the bunch that built it. nice fellow but I made it clear to him that 10 per person was too much. he said that after 15 years it was time for an increase, but double??  I think $5 per person plus $5 per vessel would be more reasonable. just my 0.2 

of course from what i've heard it's covered up on the weekends in spite of this, so if the market will bear it....


----------



## Bust-A-Hawg (Apr 7, 2011)

Reminex said:


> there are tons of kaolin ponds in that county people can fish for free with a permit.



Are you talking about the ponds at JM Huber?  

If so, the fishing there used to be great back in the 70's and 80's.  My dad worked for Huber for over 30 years and retired from there.  Back in the day you had to be an employee of the company or at least go with an employee to fish the ponds on Huber property and the fishing was outstanding for bass, bream and catfish.  Dad told me a last week that Huber opened them up to the public a few years back and now the fishing it not so good.  People were slipping in the ponds at night and not obeying the creel or size limits and have just about cleaned out all the ponds.  Huber no longer stocks them and even though Huber opened the ponds to the public (as part of a deal cut with the state) the state doesn't stock the ponds either.


----------



## BonaireBuzz (Apr 7, 2011)

I grew up with my dad taking me to Bear Camp Lake... ate me first sardines over there (had bad heartburn the rest of the day).  I'd like to take my dad back over there if for no other reasons but to reminisce on our past trips over there.  Can you lauch a boat with an outboard motor on it?  I seem to remember they only allowed electric motors to be used.


----------



## Bust-A-Hawg (Apr 7, 2011)

BonaireBuzz said:


> I grew up with my dad taking me to Bear Camp Lake... ate me first sardines over there (had bad heartburn the rest of the day).  I'd like to take my dad back over there if for no other reasons but to reminisce on our past trips over there.  Can you lauch a boat with an outboard motor on it?  I seem to remember they only allowed electric motors to be used.



X2 on the sardines...along with a couple of cans of poted meat on saltine crackers and some cold sweet tea.  Sounds like we have some of the same childhood memories of that place.  

I remember the very last time I was there, it was like '80 or '81 when I was 10 or 11.  We just trolled around the lake in the same old 14' jon boat I still have today... fishing with crickets and red wigglers using nothing but cane poles and catching big, thick bigger than your hand size bluegill until a thunderstorm blew up and the lightning ran us off the water.  By the time we got the boat out of the water and loaded the truck we were soaking wet   Hope I never get altzheimers cause I don't ever want to forget days like that with my old man.

Gotta stop now before I get misty eyed.


----------



## Frank54 (Apr 12, 2011)

*Bearcamp owner*

Glad to hear so many memories of Bearcamp Lake. I am one of the owners so I'll give you the skinny. The lake had fallen prey to neglect after the original owners and builders died(my dad and his brothers). Family members are scattered all over and no one had the time put into keeping the place up. I was at a point in my life where I could afford to take some time from work come down here and see what could be done. It wasn't an easy decision as I live in Idaho, but I just could hardly stand to see the place in the shape it was in. So many happy memories were made here I thought there were a few more to be made. It is still a work in progress, things may change, but right now it seems to be working out. I hope yall can come fishing.


----------



## Old Dead River (Apr 12, 2011)

lower the price to $5 per person plus $5 per vessel and I could see you nearly every weekend.

otherwise it's just too expensive.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 13, 2011)

Fished there last Saturday, wore the Crappie and the bream OUT!!

Never seen so many people fishing from the bank, looked like a family reunion minus the t-shirts.


Want to go back and strictly bass fish.


----------



## Bust-A-Hawg (Apr 13, 2011)

ODR or Quack,

Does Bear Camp have any lake specific creel or size limits or just the standard state set limits?


----------



## Old Dead River (Apr 13, 2011)

Bust-A-Hawg said:


> ODR or Quack,
> 
> Does Bear Camp have any lake specific creel or size limits or just the standard state set limits?



state creel but with the price tag it made me keep a mess of bass.


----------



## Frank54 (Apr 13, 2011)

I won't quibble about the price. I see from an access perspective. For $5 you get to fish from the bank, for another $5 you can access the whole lake. Seems to work for most folks here. I think for $10 this is the most fun you can have.


----------



## Frank54 (Apr 13, 2011)

Oh, no lake specific limits, yet. We'll have to see what kind of pressure we get. State regulations apply and the game warden was here yesterday checking folks. He said he's retiring in a couple of days and Bearcamp is where he started his career, and where he'll end it.


----------



## Bust-A-Hawg (Apr 13, 2011)

That GW would'nt be Ezra Wyche would it?


----------



## BonaireBuzz (Apr 13, 2011)

Frank54, 

I seem to recall from the days of my youth that it was eletric motors only (maybe that's all we had).  Anyway, can you lauch a boat with an outboard if you are just using the trolling motor?  Or is it like the PFA's where you can use the outboard at idle speed?  

My Dad is on up in age now and I think a trip back to Bear Camp is defintely in order.  Thanks for getting it up and going again!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 13, 2011)

Frank54 said:


> I won't quibble about the price. I see from an access perspective. For $5 you get to fish from the bank, for another $5 you can access the whole lake. Seems to work for most folks here. I think for $10 this is the most fun you can have.




Mr. Frank I have NO problem with the fee ya'll are charging and had a awesome day on your lake!!  Just out of curiosity, how many acres is it??  I was guessing 40-50 acres??





BonaireBuzz said:


> Frank54,
> 
> I seem to recall from the days of my youth that it was eletric motors only (maybe that's all we had).  Anyway, can you lauch a boat with an outboard if you are just using the trolling motor?  Or is it like the PFA's where you can use the outboard at idle speed?
> 
> My Dad is on up in age now and I think a trip back to Bear Camp is defintely in order.  Thanks for getting it up and going again!





Electric only, but they did allow us to crank up the outboard to trailer our boat.


----------



## Bust-A-Hawg (Apr 14, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Electric only, but they did allow us to crank up the outboard to trailer our boat.



I'm glad you posted that Quack, my wife and I finally have another day off together next Tuesday and I was debating taking my old 14' jon boat or my new 19' tracker.  It's much easier loading the Tracker when you can use the Merc.


----------



## Bust-A-Hawg (Apr 14, 2011)

Just talked to my dad, he went to a catfish pond near Byron, pay by the pound $2.00/lb, keep what you catch (no catch n release).   3 fish went 26 lbs...thats $52.00, and they only fished about 25 minutes.  Couldn't afford to catch anymore  LOL.  I'm thinking the $10 a person at Bear Camp isn't so bad after all.


----------



## SWGa bassmaster (Apr 15, 2011)

Where is this place directions plzzzz


----------



## Bust-A-Hawg (Apr 15, 2011)

SWGa bassmaster,  if you to go Google maps and enter  Bearcamp Lake, Irwinton, GA   exactly like that it will put you right on it.  It's just south east of Irwinton, Ga (Wilkinson County) and just east of Hwy.441 on Bear Camp Road.

My wife and I are gonna try our luck next Tuesday since it's the only day we have off together for a couple of weeks.  Will post pics if we do any good.


----------



## Frank54 (Apr 15, 2011)

Nope, Stan Semmeler is his name.


----------



## Frank54 (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks for all the comments. It's nice to see folks enjoying the lake again. It's around 65 acres, give or take. It's 2 miles south of the center of Irwinton off of old 441, not the bypass, go about 1 mile south of the redlight and turn left on Bearcamp Lake road and it's about another mile, can't miss it. I've been having a lot of fun with the flyrod and popping bugs lately catching some nice bluegill.


----------



## Bust-A-Hawg (Apr 17, 2011)

How is the bass fishing, Frank? Any big one caught since re-opening the lake?


----------



## t bird (Apr 17, 2011)

I heard of  two over ten pounds were caught last week!I will gladly pay that price for a chance at a double digit fish!


----------



## Old Dead River (Apr 17, 2011)

no way that place is 65 acres, has to be including some of the land. 40 acres tops. friend went today and caught 1 crappie


----------



## Frank54 (Apr 18, 2011)

I haven't heard of the big bass being caught, but I'm not there every day. We have a gentleman named Sydney managing the place for us. Bass have been on the bed lately so bass fishing has been slow but I expect it to pick up soon. Bluegills are near the shoreline and probably getting ready to go on the bed, although it still seems early for that. I'm catching some nice, bigger than hand sized brutes on a popping bug right up next to the bank late in the afternoon.


----------



## Frank54 (Apr 18, 2011)

Does anyone know a good fishing level of the Altamaha at Doctortown? My Dad and I use to go there several times a year and catch bream so big you had to pin em to the floor of the boat to unhook em. I sure would like to go down there for a couple of days, but don't remember what river levels to look for.


----------



## Bust-A-Hawg (Apr 20, 2011)

Fished Bearcamp Lake Tuesday with my wife.  We got a late start after getting the kids off to school so we didn't get on the water until 10 am.  The weather was in the high 70's - low 80's and water temp was 72-74.  Frank is doing a great job fixing the place back up and like he said, it's still a work in progress.  Fished for about an hour before getting the first bite.  Started off trying spinnerbaits, shad raps, texas rigged lizards and shaky head worms.  Nothing!!  Then even though I thought it a little late in the day for top water, I got the notion to throw a Bigfoot Frog through the lilly pads, reeds and weeds that are all over the lake.  Bam...first bite within 6 casts and brought a 13" LM to the boat.  Nothing to write home to mom about but it was a nice little one to get the skunk out of the boat and a little slime in it.  Continued throwing the frog through heavy cover and about 20 minutes later the rod loads up.  It wasn't so much the typical explosive topwater hit as the frog just got sucked down and the drag started to sing a bit.  It felt like a good fish and I played it to within three feet of be boat and my wife and I got a good enough look to see a 22-23" beautiful LM...appeared a little skinny like she had just spawned....right up until she spit the frog back at me and left me with my jaw on the floor of the boat.   My wife was convinced with the frog and started throwing a rage tail frog.  The wind started picking up a good bit and was strong enough at times that the trolling motor was barely making headway against it.  We kept fishing and fighting the wind and between the two of us we got 5 more good hits (all on the topwater frogs) but were unable to connect and put meat in the boat.  We turned the little one I caught earlier loose (didn't want to clean only one fish) and left around 2pm.  Would have stayed longer and fished but had to pick up the kids from school and figure out what to have for supper, since it wasn't gonna be fish. .  Steak was a nice substitute.

We will be going back again and get there alot earlier in the morning. If the topwater bite was that decent during the middle of the day, I bet the early morning topwater bite will be even better.

Can't wait to see the place when all the renovations are done.  Frank, keep up the good work.


----------

